# Turbo Trainer Tyre Pressure



## Sambot (26 Jan 2011)

Probably a stupid question but here goes - should you change your tyre pressure when using a turbo trainer, for some reason I think I should let some air out?


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (26 Jan 2011)

I have mine close to the maximum pressure, just because it is easier to pedal. That's just me though, as even well inflated the thing is still hard work when the resistance is turned up.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jan 2011)

When I was reading the Tacx guide which came with mine, it said inflate to at least 8 bar (I believe thats circa 120 psi). sure enough I've found any less and the tyre slips more.


----------



## Sambot (27 Jan 2011)

Great thanks for the info.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (27 Jan 2011)

You may want to look at getting a Turbo tyre too which stops wear which you'll get on a normal road tyre..!


----------

